# Hiring first employee



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I hired my first guy last year, biggest thing I did was get a payroll service and a time clock app. I highly recommend Gusto, absolutely effortless. $30 a month and they file everything for you. 


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

StrongTower said:


> I hired my first guy last year, biggest thing I did was get a payroll service and a time clock app. I highly recommend Gusto, absolutely effortless. $30 a month and they file everything for you.
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


Matt, what was the experience level of the guy you hired? Age? Self motivated?


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Matt, what was the experience level of the guy you hired? Age? Self motivated?




My first guy is 32 and had some experience in trim. He knew the basics of coping, could measure accurately, operate saws, etc. He's been in the trades for awhile just mostly remodeling and roofing. I had him cut parts for me to start, then moved him to casing and base. A year later I still haven't let him set a door, just haven't had the time to teach him yet. The dude shows up and he can run, have to put up with a bad habit (smokes), but you can't have everything I guess. He's a good helper. 

I hired another guy (38) this past month, I've worked with on customs for years. He worked for another company I know and subbed for in the past. He's experienced and knows all aspects. Definetly more of a challenge, but is needed on all the high end work I'm doing right now. Reprogramming to what and how I want things done is the biggest struggle. Guys get set in their ways and when you introduce new methods you can mess with their efficiency. On a higher paid guy, it's a hard balance.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Good timing on this thread as I'm doing the same thing. Won't be full time... But he'll help here and there and eventually do little jobs on his own...Looking into costs and it sounds like my share of payroll will be 12%ish (a lot less than I thought)... What am I looking at for workers comp? Any other tips for handling payroll, juggling jobs, etc.?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> Good timing on this thread as I'm doing the same thing. Won't be full time... But he'll help here and there and eventually do little jobs on his own...Looking into costs and it sounds like my share of payroll will be 12%ish (a lot less than I thought)... What am I looking at for workers comp? Any other tips for handling payroll, juggling jobs, etc.?


WC will depend on classification. I only have 2 employees and use intuit for payroll, well worth it for me, but we all get our checks direct deposited.

They file and pay all the state and federal taxes and just email me the report


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Maybe this makes me a wuss that can't tell his friends the truth but if I ever hire a friend or a family member, I always do it on the premise that they are helping me out temporarily until my main guy gets back from his tour of duty.. or some other "out" that will permit me to dismiss them without cause. 

That way it will be more like "Those 3 weeks were the most fun I had in a long time." vs. having to say, "This just isn't working."


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

An update for anyone who cares. First 2 weeks down. I think he'll be excellent. 

He pretty much checks off not a single box for your stereotypical construction worker. Instead, he's: a huge nerd (paints miniatures, reads fantasy, etc), liberal, barely drinks, always shows up on time, genuinely seems to care about the business and the project, really great with the clients, keen on learning new skills even though I throw a lot at him.

We were about 1/3 working together and 2/3 he did a task solo that I gave him. Not super fast but overall I can make money off him and really make my life easier.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

So what youre saying is I need to hire at a comicon convention?

"Look Ted, I like you. Your miters are tight and you go hard all day. But you gotta leave the cosplay at home. The giant sword on your back is really just holding you back from your true potential. And by true potential I do not mean a level 19 ranger."


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

:laughing:


----------

